# SS British Councillor (1942)



## Chris Rogers (Mar 8, 2006)

After the amazing result I had regarding SS Geo. H Jones I have one more my dad sailed as ch/cook on the SS. British Councillor which sailed from North Shields on 22/1/40 and was sunk at sea on 2/2/40 any info would be greatly appreciated as you regulars will now realise i am trying to piece together as much as i can on his seagoing years 1935/53,thanks Chris Rogers (Thumb)


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Chris - a little info can be had on the following sites, hope it is of some value;-

uboat.net/allies/merchants/removed_ships.html?shipID=2

ahoy.tk-jk.net/Letters/FromRadioOfficeronB.P.TankerBritishCouncillor.html

www.ubootwaffe.net/ops/ships.cgi?boat=26,nr=6

Cheers,
Dennis.


----------



## John_F (May 12, 2005)

*British Councillor*

Chris,
I have a photo of her sister, the British Chancellor, which was built at the same yard & was exactly the same size & I have attached this below. The Councillor was completed by Sir James Laing, Sunderland, in May 1922. I have 2 different reports as to her ending! According to Norman Middlemiss (The British Tankers) she was torpedoed by an E-Boat 20 miles NE of Spurn Head on February 2nd 1940 & sank the following day.
However, according to Harvey & Solly (BP Tankers: A Group Fleet History) she was in a convoy which left the Tyne for Abadan (Convoy FS84) when she exploded a mine off the Humber Estuary. She sank on February 3rd 1940. Harvey & Solly do concede that other reports include the possibility of her being torpedoed.
Photo from Norman Middlemiss - The British Tankers.
Regards,
John F


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

About two years ago I was in touch with a Mr Anthony Cox the 1st Radio Officer a survivor from the tanker British Councillor when sunk. He states _"We hit two mines after leaving South Shields at 4.20 pm on February 2nd 1940. Survivors were picked up by the destroyer H.M.S Whitby"._


----------



## John_F (May 12, 2005)

*British Councillor*

Billy,
Knew that you would know all about it! Should have asked you in the first place!
Kind regards,
John


----------

